# 1.8t GT3071r boost psi on stock rods question



## danthedj (Oct 9, 2010)

looking at picking up a gt3071r turboed 1.8t (AEB) and was wondering what boost i would need to run it at to keep my engine internals (rods) safe until i can get them done. The guy who installed the turbo has been running it at ~15psi on a unitronics 630cc tune for the past 10,000 miles but im afraid even that might be too much power for the rods. 

What psi should i be running at to keep things in check. Im hoping for around 260-290whp on stock rods safely. Am i thinking crazy :screwy:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

stay below 300ft/lbs, and as long as it doesnt miss bad, it'll be fine.


----------



## danthedj (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Synchro,

Do you know how low i could/would need to turn the boost on the 3071 to get less than 300tq?


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

dyno it on low boost, then creep up till your at a comfortable number. This all depends on you having access to a dyno of course.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

15 to 17 psi would be good i imagine. i wouldn't go more than that because that would be pushing it


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a cts 50 trim kit, I know The 50 trim and 30r are similar in size (bearings are dif) but I run 19 psi daily for 20k miles now. No probs. I guess im around 330 whp on a stock motor not sure or tq though


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ i've been running 22.5 psi for over a year on my 50:thumbup:


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^ i've been running 22.5 psi for over a year on my 50:thumbup:


On a stock block and head?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The fitty's don't put out much torque. I run 23-25psi w/ rods in my bottom end, but I'd do 22psi all day on stock.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

20thgti2376 said:


> On a stock block and head?


yep:thumbup: stock motor with a turbo kit & fueling needed


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Not so much of your focus should be on how much power should you stay below, it should be more about your tune.... If your tune is a good/great tune for the time being you will be fine with relatively staying under 250-300 ft lbs as well. Also, the torque curves are what destroy.. :beer:


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

my friend ran 25ish on a bone stock 225hp TT engine with a 3076 for like 25k miles until the timing belt snapped. car made 371hp, and over 300tq (don't recall exactly) with no issues at 24lbs


----------

